# carole Rothman Bowls



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I know that Carole will e-mail me but I am impatient and hoping someone has already had this problem. I want to make some of Carole Rothman's Scroll saw bowls and did the glue up on the first one was ready to cut it and being I don't scroll all the time did not realize that my Delta Q-3 scroll saw only tilts to the right, and Carole's instructions say to tilt the table 28 degrees to the LEFT. ANy suggestions or should I selll the Q-3 and get a new scroll saw? I hope someone has an idea Thank you


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Tilt the saw to the right, but cut in the opposite direction from Carole. I believe that she cuts counter-clockwise (Don't have the book in front of me right now). If I am correct, that cut clockwise. Just cut in the opposite direction from Carole's instructions and it will all work out.


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you very much I received an answer from Carole and she stated the same thing I guess i should not be so impatient but at almost 70 I only have about 30 years or so to continue woodworking


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I like your optimistic approach Bob. Have fun.


----------

